# Wiring a reverse loop?



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Well after some toying around I finally made a layout I'm happy with. It has 1, maybe 2 reverse loops? How would I go about wiring this up? I'm running a dual train controller in DC. Any help is appreciated guys. I already have the outside loop isolated from everything else.



Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics (bad lighting)


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the layout you have make. I use an "Atlas Controller"


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Are there any other options besides the atlas controller? As I wanted to use my dual controller to control 2 seperate trains. Not the whole track (w/ 1 side of controller) and then just the reverse loop (with the second side of the controller)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have only the one reverse loop, below a turnout at each end
of the inner loop in the bottom of your layout. It must be
isolated from the rest of the layout.

You would then connect the track to the center tabs of
a double pole double throw DPDT switch. The leads from
the power pack would connect to tabs at one end of the switch. 
Then use 2 jumper wires criss-crossed to the remaining pair of tabs.
Thus with switch in position A polarity is Same as main. In
position B loop polarity is reversed.

To make it more convenient to use LED indicators can be
used so that you know MAIN Polarity and also that of
the Loop. The switch would be thrown to match polarity.

However, once you do and your loco crosses into the loop
you will be faced with an unmatched polarity at the other
end. This will require EITHER the Main to be reversed (that
would cause any loco then running on it to reverse) or
you would stop the train in the loop. If you again reverse the loop
to match polarity the train would go backward. 

Ah the thrills and pleasures of DC layouts.

You could use your twin Power pack in lieu of the
DPDT switch if you like. It would directly feed the
loop and you would use your power pack reverse 
switch for polarity matching. Even so, you still face
the mismatch at 'the other end' of the loop and
the need to stop the loco in the loop or remove any
other loco so that you can 'reverse' the main to
match the loop.

Your layout as pictured does not permit continuous running
of 2 independent trains.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Southern

Those Atlas switches are nice but it seems to me that you would need to
do a continuous chain of throwing the switches to match
polarity ahead of loco or
they would preclude a 2nd loco running on the outer loop
continuously.

Don


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

MISTER ANDERSON said:


> Well after some toying around I finally made a layout I'm happy with...


Once you traverse the reverse you are stuck sans the hand of god.

or did I miss something?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

DonR said:


> You have only the one reverse loop, below a turnout at each end
> of the inner loop in the bottom of your layout. It must be
> isolated from the rest of the layout.
> 
> ...


Okay so I can just dedicate a side of my dual controller to just the reverse loop? Isolate the loop and then run the other side to the rest of the track?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

MISTER ANDERSON said:


> Are there any other options besides the atlas controller?


Yes, you can use a DPDT switch. Have one controller control the revers section and the other the rest of the track. and the best way to do it is DCC.




MISTER ANDERSON said:


> As I wanted to use my dual controller to control 2 seperate trains. Not the whole track (w/ 1 side of controller) and then just the reverse loop (with the second side of the controller)


You can do that with blocks and the Atlas Controller and Atlas selectors.



DonR said:


> Southern
> 
> Those Atlas switches are nice but it seems to me that you would need to
> do a continuous chain of throwing the switches to match
> ...


With that track lay out that is true.



MISTER ANDERSON said:


> Okay so I can just dedicate a side of my dual controller to just the reverse loop? Isolate the loop and then run the other side to the rest of the track?


Yes.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mister A

Keep in mind that even doing as posted you will
not be able to run 2 DC trains at the same time since
polarity matching at the insulated joints will
reverse one of the locos. The only way to run
2 trains on your layout at the same time would be using the DCC
system with a reverse loop controller which takes
care of the problem automatically.

Don


----------

